# [scripts] /sbin/rc

## Whoo

Hello,

Si vous pensez que comme moi le framebuffer c'est trop la frime pour l'installer. 

Mais que quand même, on pourrait faire un effort ! Voici un petit patch pour /sbin/rc qui permet de démarrer avec "dialog" l'outil en ncurses pour faire des menus utilisateurs-amis.

```

*** rc.orig   2010-01-30 16:51:43.000000000 +0400

--- rc   2010-01-30 16:58:49.000000000 +0400

***************

*** 867,877 ****

  }

  

  # Start scripts

  for i in $(get_start_services) ; do

     if service_stopped "${i}" ; then

!       do_interactive start_service "${i}"

     fi

! done

  

  # Wait for any services that may still be running ...

  [[ ${RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP} == "yes" ]] && wait

--- 867,890 ----

  }

  

  # Start scripts

+ #

+ a=($(get_start_services))

+ nb=${#a[*]};

+ a=0

+ let step=110/nb;

  for i in $(get_start_services) ; do

+ cat << EOF

+ XXX

+ $a

+ Demarrage service : \Zb\Z1${i} 

+ XXX

+ EOF

     if service_stopped "${i}" ; then

!       do_interactive start_service "${i}" &>/dev/null

     fi

! let a=step+a

! [ $a -gt 100 ] && a=100

! done | dialog --colors --backtitle "Wizz boot" --title "System Booting: ... ${SOFTLEVEL}" --gauge " " 10 75

  

  # Wait for any services that may still be running ...

  [[ ${RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP} == "yes" ]] && wait

```

++

Dominique

----------------------

http://www.lugm.org

----------

## truc

Bah, après, si tu as de la chance avec KMS, tu n'as rien à faire pour avoir une pure résolution de ouf de malade, et ce sans ne rien faire, bref, la belle vie quoi... ( après, il y a peut-être d'autres avantages, mais pour moi avec une résolution autre que du 800x600 c'est suffisant.. )

----------

